# Hailstorm south of france



## Chris356 (Jul 6, 2018)

Anyone get hit by it they were the size of golf balls wrecked someone's motorhome roof, car and broke tiles on house roof


----------



## Chris356 (Jul 6, 2018)

*Pics of*



Chris356 said:


> Any get hit by it they were the size of golf balls wrecked someone's motorhome roof, car and broke tiles on house roof


Pics


----------



## Chris356 (Jul 6, 2018)

Didn't realise it was so bad
Hail storm in France left 1 dead, dozens injured after extensive damage - ABC News


----------



## colinm (Jul 6, 2018)

A few years back we got hit be severe hail storm in France, at first I stood under skylight watching it come down, but as it got worse I realised it could break skylight so stepped aside, the noise was horrendous.


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Jul 6, 2018)

I wouldn't be surprised if we get something like that here in the UK after the current heatwave.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jul 6, 2018)

We gave up our last trip ( April / May ) because of the terrible weather we was having.

South Western France / Pyrenees / Rhone Alpes.

Torrential rain, wind, thunder and lightning  and a bit of hail but thankfully nothing like that.


----------



## gypo (Jul 6, 2018)

We where just south of Narbonne a couple of nights ago and had a hail stone storm, they were big but luckily not that big
D


----------



## phillybarbour (Jul 6, 2018)

Chris356 said:


> Pics



That’s a mess.


----------



## Deleted member 71750 (Jul 6, 2018)

I had my car written off a couple of years back in a hail storm. Parked outside my house! It made a right mess of the roof and bonnet.


----------



## runnach (Jul 6, 2018)

Grelons is a word you learn pretty quickly , a few years ago living close to St Tropez we had a storm and put all the glass through in the greenhouses in Grasse growing roses for the perfume industry ,..A national emergency declared and the Army drafted in to clean the mess

It is a regular occurrence in that part of France

My lasting memory was a picture in the daily Var newspaper of a glum looking couple whose plastic patio table looked like the local shotgun club had used for practice

Same with floods happens so quick, Don't ever be fooled into believing you have time to make a call ...all happens very quickly

Channa


----------



## Harleyboygaz3 (Jul 6, 2018)

Same thing happened here in Algarve back in early 90's , freak hailstones size of golf balls wrecked thousands of vehicles including two of our cars.


----------

